

Hero Programmer Quest - woid
http://www.kloonigames.com/heroprogrammer/

======
tetha
This looks like a fun idea, but 10 seconds are just too short. In those 10
seconds, I have barely realized the structure of the code. Actually reading
the code, seeing what it does and spotting for bugs is just not possible in 10
seconds for me.

~~~
1amzave
Not to mention the "bugs" (at least the few I bothered to inspect) consist of:

\- missing close-quote

\- missing expression in return statement of non-void function

\- missing semicolon

Seriously, who cares? If it doesn't even compile (first and third), is it an
interesting bug? Not to me. The second is slightly less so, but still not very
interesting -- any sane combination of compiler flags will emit a warning
about this that you'd have to be an idiot to ignore.

Though in 10 seconds, finding any "real" bugs would be a joke too -- so
frankly I don't really see the point.

~~~
EliRivers
Perhaps it's just a bit of fun.

